# Word Game



## 009

Here's how it goes. :lol: 
U type a word that comes up to your mind immediately when u see the last word. So I'll show u an example...
James :lol:


----------



## 009

Peach.  ( James and the giant peach...Roald Dhal's book. )


----------



## 009

Pink.


----------



## Daniel

toys


----------



## 009

Pinnochio.


----------



## Daniel

wood


----------



## Quaverion

brown


----------



## Harvey

Powers
(Mod of another forum)


----------



## Daniel

horse (horse-powers)


----------



## Quaverion

flanksteak


----------



## oistrach13

lawn mowers (strange :blink: )


----------



## Quaverion

gasoline tank


----------



## Harvey

Compression


----------



## Daniel

pressure


----------



## Quaverion

headache


----------



## Daniel

pain


----------



## Quaverion

splitting


----------



## Harvey

Splinter


----------



## Quaverion

pain


----------



## Harvey

Bread


----------



## Daniel

baguette


----------



## Quaverion

loaf (hey, harvey speaks french!)


----------



## Daniel

roll (Daniel peut aussi parler un peu français )


----------



## Quaverion

playdoh (je parle francais un petit peu aussi, Daniel. Je voudrais un section de "solomusic" etre en francais pour nous maintenent!)


----------



## Daniel

Devons-nous créer un nouveau thread?


----------



## 009

What the? ! ?


----------



## Harvey

wt...?


----------



## Quaverion

white


----------



## Daniel

snow


----------



## Quaverion

winter


----------



## Daniel

Vivaldi


----------



## Quaverion

flanksteak


----------



## Harvey

love handles


----------



## Quaverion

(hehe) bicycle


----------



## Daniel

wheel


----------



## Quaverion

fortune (you're almost a virtuoso Daniel!)


----------



## Daniel

health (yea yea :lol


----------



## Quaverion

red


----------



## Harvey

beryllium (lots of chem homework tonight)


----------



## Quaverion

ununhexium (off the top of my head too  did they finally come up w/ real names for those new ones?)


----------



## Daniel

strange


----------



## Harvey

Xeno


----------



## Quaverion

paradox


----------



## Daniel

school


----------



## Quaverion

ecole


----------



## Daniel

translation


----------



## Quaverion

lost


----------



## Daniel

found


----------



## Quaverion

paradise


----------



## Daniel

garden


----------



## Quaverion

shrubbery


----------



## Harvey

Ni


----------



## Quaverion

knight (i actually expected that one  )


----------



## Daniel

iron


----------



## Quaverion

red


----------



## Daniel

haemoglobin


----------



## Quaverion

platelet


----------



## Harvey

coagulate


----------



## Quaverion

beefsteak


----------



## Daniel

Buffalo


----------



## Quaverion

prime rib


----------



## Harvey

crosshair


----------



## oistrach13

arrow


----------



## Quaverion

beefstick


----------



## Daniel

fish and chips (ok these are 3 words)


----------



## Quaverion

caviar (mmmm)


----------



## Harvey

Western Digital (hard drives)


----------



## Daniel

Burner


----------



## Quaverion

well-done (one word harvey)


----------



## 009

bloody :blink:


----------



## Harvey

Brits :lol:


----------



## 009

??? :blink: 
Prince Charles


----------



## Daniel

royal


----------



## Quaverion

prime rib ( hehe we've gone from one to two words now  )


----------



## Harvey

Flesh


----------



## Quaverion

carl


----------



## Daniel

Zelter


----------



## Harvey

Zeller


----------



## Daniel

Einzeller (German word for single-celled organism)


----------



## Harvey

Mehrzeller


----------



## Quaverion

PeterSellers


----------



## Daniel

Peter Schickele


----------



## Quaverion

fickle


----------



## oistrach13

Dickens


----------



## Quaverion

christmas


----------



## Daniel

tree


----------



## Quaverion

pine needles


----------



## Anton

Sharp wooden knifes


----------



## Daniel

spoon


----------



## Harvey

Bend


----------



## Quaverion

sad


----------



## Daniel

happy


----------



## Quaverion

smilies


----------



## Daniel

to cheer


----------



## Quaverion

good tidings


----------



## Daniel

two words


----------



## Quaverion

i know


----------



## Daniel

great (that was back to one word )


----------



## Harvey

Who cares


----------



## Daniel

nobody


----------



## Quaverion

stupid


----------



## Daniel

clever


----------



## Quaverion

big knife


----------



## Daniel

to cut


----------



## Harvey

cis


----------



## Quaverion

lump (what is "cis" harvey?)


----------



## Harvey

湯圓 (That's a Chinese food that translates to English as "soup balls." Cis is a part of a word that I usually associate with cutting, e.g. precise, incisive, scissors.)


----------



## Quaverion

odd


----------



## Harvey

Ball


----------



## Quaverion

stupid


----------



## 009

Prince Charles


----------



## Quaverion

no fair (let's allow expressions (multiple words) too from now on)


----------



## Daniel

fairy tale


----------



## Quaverion

dog tail


----------



## Daniel

pet


----------



## Quaverion

rabbit


----------



## Daniel

long-ear


----------



## Quaverion

rifle


----------



## Daniel

ferrum


----------



## Quaverion

forum


----------



## Daniel

Quaverion


----------



## Quaverion

hemidemisemiquaver


----------



## Daniel

long-word


----------



## Quaverion

sixty-fourth note


----------



## Daniel

wanna-become-a-virtuoso?


----------



## Quaverion

yes


----------



## Daniel

twelve


----------



## Quaverion

midnight


----------



## Daniel

ante meridies


----------



## Quaverion

apostle


----------



## Daniel

twelve


----------



## Quaverion

repeat


----------



## Daniel

indeed


----------



## Quaverion

surely


----------



## Daniel

word


----------



## Quaverion

illin'


----------



## Daniel

weird


----------



## Quaverion

oddo


----------



## Daniel

oddo (but read from the last letter to the first )


----------



## Quaverion

antipathy


----------



## Daniel

sympathy


----------



## Quaverion

symphony


----------



## Daniel

Homophony


----------



## Quaverion

dissonant


----------



## Daniel

assonance (yes only 3 left, Quaverion )


----------



## Quaverion

Fortissimo!


----------



## Daniel

virtuoso


----------



## Quaverion

my future


----------



## Daniel

one!


----------



## Quaverion

VIRTUOSO!!!! YES!!!!!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Daniel

Congrats!


----------



## Quaverion

last one


----------



## Harvey

ENOUGH!!! :blink: (and congrats to virtuoso)


----------



## Daniel

much (shall we also go on till 500 , Harvey? )


----------



## Quaverion

legendary!


----------



## godzillaviolist

*word*

non-existant


----------



## Daniel

...fictional


----------



## oboe_chick

character

jeez .. no matter what forum I go to, this thread is almost ALWAYS there, lol


----------



## MustPractice

Chinese


----------



## oboe_chick

Japanese..


----------



## Harvey

Shanghainese.


----------



## oboe_chick

goodness


----------



## Doro

*ambrosia*

ambrosia hmmm


----------



## oboe_chick

alrighty


----------



## Harvey

Carrey (Jim Carrey)


----------



## oboe_chick

the mask


----------



## Amatera

phantom (of the opera)


----------



## oboe_chick

Music (totally awesome, in my opinion.)


----------



## Harvey

Notes

(Hi! I haven't posted in a long time, have I?)


----------



## godzillaviolist

writing.

[ I haven't posted since spring ]


----------



## oboe_chick

letters

(yeah, y'all have been gone for a while)


----------



## Harvey

Alphabet

(I'm adding this because that word alone was too short.)


----------



## oboe_chick

soup

(yeah, everyone has to do that  )


----------



## godzillaviolist

bird's nest ( don't ask, I've been reading a chinese cookbook  )


----------



## oboe_chick

eggs (that's cheap, it's *word* game, lol, aren't we just doing one-word replies?  )


----------



## an4kin

easter


----------



## Harvey

easterly

(blah)


----------



## oboe_chick

easter tide


----------



## LiLi

bunny!!


----------



## Harvey

shoot

(cartoon)


----------



## Guest

A w e s o m e !


----------



## 4/4player

Classical Music!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Celloman

Hmmm.... Art!


----------



## 4/4player

Hmmm....Classical Music!(lol)


----------



## Celloman

How about...Haydn.


----------



## riverbank

Mozart was the first word in my head after Haydn.

so..Mozart.


----------



## 4/4player

The Classical Period in Classical music,hehe

4/4player


----------



## Oneiros

Beethoven.


----------



## ChamberNut

Overcome..


----------



## Krummhorn

distraught


----------



## 4/4player

Confused? =P


----------



## Luximus

tongue........>.>


----------



## 4/4player

Lick?.......


----------



## Saturnus

~ Harmonica ~


----------



## Leporello87

kazoo!

(That's the first time I ever noticed a post must be at least 10 characters. The purpose of this parenthetical is simply to increase post length.  )


----------



## Guest

reed

(You are right : a post must be at least 10 characters)


----------



## opus67

Weed morechar


----------



## Guest

Seed .


----------



## opus67

Deed


----------



## Leporello87

Indeed!


----------



## opus67

Certainly.


----------



## Guest

undoubtedly!


----------



## Azathoth

Bronze

( ? )


----------



## Luximus

metal!!!!!!


----------



## Guest

heavy ...


----------



## opus67

Fat morechar


----------



## Guest

American 


.....................(sorry )


----------



## 4/4player

Weird.......


----------



## opus67

Strange morechar


----------



## 4/4player

Mozart's "Don Giovanni" overture?


----------



## Guest

Leporello


----------



## opus67

Frisco



4/4player said:


> Mozart's "Don Giovanni" overture?


I thought this was a WORD game.


----------



## Guest

town



opus67 said:


> Frisco
> 
> I thought this was a WORD game.


Sorry...


----------



## 4/4player

Citizens..


----------



## rojo

Unite......


----------



## Guest

knight .


----------



## Woodley6453

armor.....


----------



## Leporello87

metal!!!


----------



## Guest

love-songs...


----------



## Leporello87

-serenade-


----------



## robert newman

Paracetomol


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

Chemistry>


----------



## fox_druid

pH 
(is this a word?  )


----------



## Guest

alkali .


----------



## Krummhorn

mineral ...


----------



## Daniel

salt ...


----------



## Guest

sea 

(Debussy's "la mer" )


----------



## opus67

sharp 10char


----------



## JohnM

minor




(C# minor  )


----------



## opus67

Moonlight.

Aside: What's common to the Moonlight sonata, _Oops I did it Again_ and _Livin' La Vida Loca_?


----------



## Guest

nocturne .


----------



## Guest

sand

(because : Chopin and George Sand! )


----------



## opus67

Castle 10char


----------



## JohnM

King


.


----------



## Guest

Sword

[King => Henry Purcell's King Arthur => The Sword...]


----------



## opus67

Fish 10char


----------



## fox_druid

grill ...
yummy fish to eat


----------



## Leporello87

~charcoal~


----------



## Hiapoe

--- black ---


----------



## Amy

***dating***


----------



## opus67

Carbon...and we just had charcoal.


----------



## JohnM

Copy


.


----------



## opus67

Cat 10char


----------



## JohnM

gut



.


----------



## Amy

**string**


----------



## opus67

Theory .


----------



## ChamberNut

conspiracy


----------



## opus67

Joannes Chrysostomus Wolfgangus Theophilus Mozart


----------



## Morigan

Jesuits .


----------



## fox_druid

reconquista


----------



## Guest

gypsy 

(Reconquista => Spain => Carmen => gypsy )


----------



## opus67

Cathedral

(Gypsy -> Esmeralda (from the Hunchback of Notre Dame) -> Notre Dame Cathedral )


----------



## ChamberNut

Claude DeBussy


----------



## Daniel

Monet . . .


----------



## Amy

water lillies


----------



## Luximus

waterfall........


----------



## Daniel

Wright (Frank Lloyd)


----------



## opus67

Wrong.


----------



## Amy

--Gershwin--


----------



## ChamberNut

Cuban.......


----------



## opus67

Cigar 10char


----------



## Daniel

sugar . . .


----------



## Manuel

Mahoney (Srgt. Cary Mahoney, from the movie Police Academy)


----------



## Guest

honey
.


----------



## Krummhorn

bees . . .


----------



## gigspeak

sting


Let your voice be heard!
http://gigspeak.com


----------



## Leporello87

zap!!!!!!!


----------



## opus67

Laser---------------------------


----------



## gigspeak

TAG!


Let your voice be heard.
http://gigspeak.com


----------



## Guest

Tig

.


----------



## Luximus

stripes......


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

Caddyshack


----------



## 4/4player

.....Building?....


----------



## Krummhorn

... Blocks ...


----------



## Leporello87

streets ...


----------



## Amy

...roads...


----------



## Rondo

signs.....


----------



## Krummhorn

Omens ....


----------



## opus67

Concerto (Omen -> 666 -> 6x6x6 = 216, K.216 - Mozart's violin concerto #3)

I wish it had been his fourth concerto, because I could have said something like Turkey, Turkish, unlike the boring 'concerto'.


----------



## Morigan

Bert Uri "Moxy" Moxart


----------



## Leporello87

opus67 said:


> I wish it had been his fourth concerto, because I could have said something like Turkey, Turkish, unlike the boring 'concerto'.


The 5th concerto KV 219 is the Turkish one. The fourth concerto isn't especially Turkish 



> Bert Uri "Moxy" Moxart


My next word is........ Luchesi!


----------



## Guest

Kraus

.


----------



## Leporello87

Figaro


----------



## opus67

Leporello87 said:


> The 5th concerto KV 219 is the Turkish one. The fourth concerto isn't especially Turkish


Oops...got confused.


----------



## 4/4player

Opera ( "Marriage of Figaro")

4/4player


----------



## opus67

Internet .


----------



## Mark Harwood

Weeblespace.


----------



## Guest

web log

.


----------



## Krummhorn

thread ...


----------



## tutto

interest...


----------



## opus67

compound..


----------



## fox_druid

fusion.....


----------



## Rondo

atoms.....


----------



## opus67

Tiny ...like this dot.


----------



## Luximus

molecule 


.


----------



## opus67

Bond... Molecular Bond.


----------



## tutto

balls.....


----------



## Luximus

stripes.....don't ask


----------



## Krummhorn

Band ... 

lol, Luximus ...


----------



## Guest

... Rebels


----------



## opus67

Cannon (Canon Rebel -> Cannon)


----------



## Krummhorn

Bombard ...


----------



## Rondo

Oboe (Bombard- original name for a bass oboe)


----------



## Op.123

Mozart. .


----------



## Klavierspieler

Beethoven

Beethoven

Beethoven


----------



## Op.123

Schumann!!  .


----------



## Vesteralen

Injury .


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Brahms .


----------



## Klavierspieler

John.

(i.e. Johannes) 252525252525252


----------



## Ryan

cena <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Wargames


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

What
........................


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Huilunsoittaja said:


> What
> ........................


Ah- need to watch past the intro which is unrelated. The piece wargames is by Walter Mays, Professor of Musicology and Composition at Wichita State University. War Games was a composition for Percussion and Wrestlers, just your average piece of classical music really............- link from John Cena........


----------



## Klavierspieler

Huilunsoittaja said:


> What
> ........................


Hell. sdfjskdlfjsdkfljsdkfjsdlkfjsdlkfjsdlkf


----------



## cwarchc

fire,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## mstar

Dom Claude Frollo.

(Ever seen the Disney version of The Hunchback of Note Dame? Saw it once or twice when I was little.... This odd song Dom Claude Frollo sings is called Hellfire.... Creeped me out so much as a child....)


----------



## Klavierspieler

Huh?

supercalifragulisticexpialidocious


----------



## Celloman

confusion...............................


----------



## Klavierspieler

Humbug

jjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

dark air


----------



## Ingélou

Byron----------------------


----------



## Taggart

Mad.......................................................................................


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Jack .


----------



## Ingélou

Knife
------------------------------


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Mack .


----------



## Taggart

Shark .................................................


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

_. Threepenny _


----------



## Taggart

Opera ..............................................................


----------



## Ingélou

glasses---------------------------


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Galilean .


----------



## Taggart

thermometer ..........................................................


----------



## Ingélou

scale
(Just to meet regulations, yes, I typed 'scale'.)


----------



## Klavierspieler

c-major

................................................................


----------



## mstar

Music theory..............


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

mstar said:


> Music theory..............


Not one word, so I'll go with theory

blue (in relation to the blue theory textbook I own)


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

bayou .


----------



## mstar

Danube......................


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Black-Sea .


----------



## mstar

Darkness..............


----------



## MozartEarlySymphonies

Bacon...........


----------



## Rachmanijohn

Francis................


----------



## scratchgolf

Rachmanijohn said:


> Francis................


Pee-Wee Herman...


----------

